# Release is key



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

The more I shoot the more I feel the release
is the most important factor imho less than a year in.
I have been getting close to having set ups that are so much more accurate than I can shoot them. 
So feel when off target is almost always due to
Release issues.
If you had assign percentages of factors in target shooting what would they be?
I mean factors such as steady hand hold, anchor
Point consistinency, release, breath control, sighting, frame angles, others I might never have thougt of...?
I as such a beginner do not want to influence any replies by posting what I think knowing many here have have deep insight so hopefully I can learn 
something.
Merci, ukj


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I totally agree that release is key. Maybe elbow is second... Then there is focus, a calm and centered mind, and a comfortable Slingshot. That is what I have learned in my year of shooting.

Cheers


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I agree, I believe it takes a consistent release to be really accurate. 
I know instantly buy the feel of my release if it's going to hit where I'm was aiming or not.
I've been shooting long enough to know when everything feels just right upon release whether or not the ammo will hit the spot. it's just a feeling that I've developed.

Hope this makes sense.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

I agree Hoss.. A' think it's my single biggest fault in consistency, it's hard enuf findin' that groove, keepin' it there's even harder!

Practice, practice, practice...shootin gap, stert again Practice, practice, practice...


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

vince4242 said:


> I totally agree that release is key. Maybe elbow is second... Then there is focus, a calm and centered mind, and a comfortable Slingshot. That is what I have learned in my year of shooting.
> 
> Cheers


Right on, Vince. For me the calm mind is most important, then comes the 'pinch' meaning the pouch is open - I'm pinching the ball. I shoot instinctive so I make a mental picture of the ball heading to the target. Next that works for me is not shooting more than 50 times in a session. In fact I may go to the basement to get a can of soup. I take the time to fire off say 5-10 balls - that's it. Then maybe later go to the basement and shoot maybe 20 - 30 balls, and there's the rare day I don 't shoot at all. This works for me, and granted other folks have their own method, and put all together is what makes this slingshot stuff so fun! Btw, those 1/4" pit pouches are awesome! Thanks.

Rich


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks hermit and glad you are enjoying the pouches. And I personally do the same thing no more than about 20 to 30 shots at one time. And if I'm not feeling on top of my game or just not feeling super steady to go to maybe 10 to 15 shots. I used to shoot 100 shots in a row before I stopped and I've learned that does not help my accuracy or my mood when I start missing a lot.

Cheers


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

I am finding as much fun and satisfying it is to feel
In the groove when not, not! 
Of course I shoot for fun and strive to improve, but days I suck, sucks!
Just when I find what seems the correct anchor and pull, concentrate on release I miss!
I watch biathalon, enormous respect that at fast heart rate they hit the target, I often can not with heart rate normal.
And other days it all falls into place, strange?
My only hope is that I can progress, even just a little tangible bit to keep interest.
I juggle well, but tried 5 balls for a long time could not make it happen while owning 4 balls. 
Being 60 often wonder if my eye sight, strength
Over all condition is hindering.
Also huge issue here is always shoot alone, no one I know wants to shoot, so the friendly competive element and sharing is missing.
Another thought that came to mind today, formula one cars go faster than most our shots!
This seems interesting to me.
Ukj


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

ukj said:


> I am finding as much fun and satisfying it is to feel
> In the groove when not, not!
> Of course I shoot for fun and strive to improve, but days I suck, sucks!
> Just when I find what seems the correct anchor and pull, concentrate on release I miss!
> ...


if those formula one cars go faster than our slingshots thats a lot of blunt force trauma lol that would put the foot pounds threw the roof or us threw the grill lol


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

As a newer shooter, I get so frustrated by the occasional flyers that come out of nowhere. Usually I can tell when a shot is bad immediately, but often times, I get flyers off what I thought should have been a good shot. Only thing I can think of is that it has to be inconsistencies with my release. I am twisting the pouch 90° for an ear lobe anchor, which is another variable that I'm thinking may introduce some kind of inherent innaccuracy causing the flyers. I just wish I could figure it out ... those flyers for no known reason are really bothering me ...


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

snydes said:


> As a newer shooter, I get so frustrated by the occasional flyers that come out of nowhere. Usually I can tell when a shot is bad immediately, but often times, I get flyers off what I thought should have been a good shot. Only thing I can think of is that it has to be inconsistencies with my release. I am twisting the pouch 90° for an ear lobe anchor, which is another variable that I'm thinking may introduce some kind of inherent innaccuracy causing the flyers. I just wish I could figure it out ... those flyers for no known reason are really bothering me ...


Pay close attention to your form, take a little more time to check yourself before you shoot. When you find the correct form that works for you keep it consistent.

After awhile everything will fall into place automatically. It's all about training yourself to the point that you don't have to think about it, it just becomes an automatic thing.

Let's put it like this, that's the way it worked for me.

Happy Shooting!

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

Hoss said:


> snydes said:
> 
> 
> > As a newer shooter, I get so frustrated by the occasional flyers that come out of nowhere. Usually I can tell when a shot is bad immediately, but often times, I get flyers off what I thought should have been a good shot. Only thing I can think of is that it has to be inconsistencies with my release. I am twisting the pouch 90° for an ear lobe anchor, which is another variable that I'm thinking may introduce some kind of inherent innaccuracy causing the flyers. I just wish I could figure it out ... those flyers for no known reason are really bothering me ...
> ...


great advice - reminds me of the tourist that asked a local how to get to Carnegie Hall ... practice, practice, practice !


----------

